# Wire the AF #670 track trip to a 566 whistling billboard?



## bobbyk (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm hoping someone out there can help me figure how to wire my #670 track trip to my #566 whistling billboard so that the billboard blows as the train passes through the track that I have already set the fiber pins in. I am using an 8B AF transformer (AC). I have a #707 track terminal if that is required.

Thanks alot for your help. BobbyK


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

BobbyK,
Here you go, found this in an old AF manual.

Hook Up of the No. 566 Whistle to Blow Automatically
Connect the GREEN wire from the whistle to the No, 3 clip on the 697
Track Trip.
Connect a wire from the No. 1 clip on the track trip to the BASE POST
on the transformer. In other words the No. 697 Track Trip acts the same as a
control button and should be wired the same.

Aflyer


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

AFlyer, you're a great addition to the S scale group here!


----------



## bobbyk (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you Aflyer - Please note that I am hoping to use my "#670" track clip and not the "697".

Can you help me figure out how to wire the 670 to the whistling billboard?

Thanks alot, I appreciate your good help. BobbyK


----------

